# [CONSOLE] Résolution d'écran

## digimag

Bonjour,

Je viens d'installer Gentoo à partir du Stage1, j'ai un leger (je l'éspaire en tout cas) problème:

Au démarrage, la résolution d'écran est de 640*480 pixels, il m'est impossible de changer cette résolution. Avec le stage3, il me suffisait de définir le paramètre vga=791 dans la configuration de LILO. Et Linux démarrait automatiquement avec une résolution 1024*768.

Alors que maintenant ce paramètre ne semble plus fonctionner. Si je le définie, kernel affiche au démarrage "unkonown mode" (oui, quelque chose de très peu précis) et propose de saisir un mode d'affichage ou scan (ce qui provoque apparament un test, l'écran clignote et le démarrage se poursuit). Les modes d'affichage disponibles sont affichés automatiquement. (il y en a six je crois) Mais il ne servent qu'à définir le nombre des lignes et des colonnes...Last edited by digimag on Sat May 28, 2005 11:46 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## digimag

J'ai aussi essayé de recompiler le noyau en activant le framebuffer, vasfb-tng et tout le reste des options communs. Ca n'a rien changé du tout. Pareil après l'installation de greb à la place de LILO (avec les paramètres apropriés). Alors j'ai recommencé en suivant le HOWTO pour fbsplash. Mais là encore, aucun changement! Aucun message d'erreur, seulement la résolution reste toujours basse!

Pour ne pas compliquer les choses, j'ai désinstallé splashutils et tous les options du noyau relatifs au graphisme, je l'ai recompilé de nouveau. Pourriez-vous me dire: que faire exactement pour avoir tout simplement une résolution de 1024*768 en mode console? Sans images de fond, non, tout ce que je veux c'est 1024*768 et 16 couleurs, ça me suffit, mais avec une basse résolution toute manipulation devient très pénible  :Sad: 

Merci, je conte sur vous !  :Wink: 

----------

## sinarf

bonjour,

Configuration du noyau : 

```
# cat .config |grep VESA

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="1024x768@60"
```

```
# cat .config |grep FRAMEBUFFER

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y
```

moi je n'envoie aucun paramètre au kernel : 

```
title  Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,2)

kernel /kernel root=/dev/sda5
```

----------

## Apsforps

J'ai comme l'impression que tu as de nouveau oublié le titre  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## digimag

Merci sinarf,

Je viens de recompiler le noyau avec les paramètres que tu as écrit. `A ma grande surprise, j'ai eu beaucoup (trop!) de messages d'avertissement:

```
make: warning: Clock skew detected. Your build may be incomplete
```

Et aussi avec plein de fichiers, j'ai eu:

```
warning: file "machin" has modification time 1.5e+03in the future
```

Ca vut dire quoi tout ceci? C'est la première fois que je le vois  :Confused:  Je n'ai pas encore copié l'image pour ne pas prendre des risques. Je continue ou il faut corriger cela? Comment?

----------

## digimag

 *Apsforps wrote:*   

> J'ai comme l'impression que tu as de nouveau oublié le titre   

 Ah zut!!! Faut que je le marque quelque part sur l'écran...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Starch

[quote="sinarf"]bonjour,

```

CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG=y

```

vesa-tng est dans les gentoo-sources maintenant ?

----------

## Ey

 *digimag wrote:*   

> Merci sinarf,
> 
> Je viens de recompiler le noyau avec les paramètres que tu as écrit. `A ma grande surprise, j'ai eu beaucoup (trop!) de messages d'avertissement:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ca veut dire que ton horloge est pas à l'heure ou qu'elle avait bcp trop d'avance la dernière fois que tu t'es servi de ton ordi... à priori 1500 secondes + tard le problème sera réglé....

----------

## Monstros

Starch => oui, les vesa-tng sont dans les gentoo-sources

----------

## Starch

 *Monstros wrote:*   

> Starch => oui, les vesa-tng sont dans les gentoo-sources

 

grahh... visiblement pas pour les amd64...

tant pis...

----------

## digimag

Bon voilà, j'ai recompilé le noyau proprement, je l'ai copié dans /boot, j'ai supprimé tous les paramètres de LILO (en le réinstallant sur le MBR) et rien ne s'est changé.

J'ai vérifié que les paramètres du noyau sont exacts:

```
# cat .config | grep VESA

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="1024x768@60"

# cat .config |grep FRAMEBUFFER

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y
```

Alors où est le problème? Ca démarre toujours en mode 640*480... Aucun message d'erreur  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## mic006fr

T'as quoi comme CG/écran ? Tu utilises la prise DVI / sortie TV ?

Sur ma GeForce 4 Ti, si je branche un truc sur la sortie TV, ca me foire le frame buffer, car il n'arrive pas a savoir si la résolution est supportée. Seule solution trouvée : débrancher la sortie TV...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## spider312

ouais pas de TNG en amd64  :Sad: 

Sinon, ton problème est surement que vga=791 est la syntaxe pour vesafb, et que justyement tu utilises vesafb-tng

Lis ça : http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash

en gros, il faut remplacer vga=791 par video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-16@85

----------

## digimag

spider, j'ai déjà tout essayé et j'ai lu (et suivi d'ailleurs) le howto que tu as donné. Et même en ajoutant ces paramètres, rein ne change!!!

----------

## yoyo

Tu as une partition "/boot" séparée ???

Tu l'a bien montée avant d'uy copier ton noyau ???

Que renvoie un "dmesg|grep -i vesa" ??

----------

## colito

en ce qui concerne le pilote vesa-tng, il n'est effectivement pas dans les gentoo-sources pour amd64, mais l'option de base vesa-fb fait très bien l'affaire avec fbsplash...en tous cas chez moi ça passe sur les 2 machines athlon64...

----------

## Starch

 *colito wrote:*   

> en ce qui concerne le pilote vesa-tng, il n'est effectivement pas dans les gentoo-sources pour amd64, mais l'option de base vesa-fb fait très bien l'affaire avec fbsplash...en tous cas chez moi ça passe sur les 2 machines athlon64...

 

Oueps, mais -- si je ne m'abuse -- ça reste en 60Hz, ce qui en soi ne me gène pas trop pour la console, mais a un inconvénient de taille (c'est le cas de le dire). La zone affichée quand je suis en 60Hz est plus petite que quand je suis à 85... (à même réglages d'écran). D'où mon intérêt croissant pour vesa-tng

----------

## colito

tiens c'est marrant, j'ai pas ce souci de taille de zone affichée...je suis en plein écran sans pb...

----------

## Starch

 *colito wrote:*   

> tiens c'est marrant, j'ai pas ce souci de taille de zone affichée...je suis en plein écran sans pb...

 

ça dépend sans doute des écrans... J'ai ce problème sur tous les écrans que j'aie eu (crt). Mais bon, un jour, quand j'aurai de l'argent je passerai au lcd, ça sera ptet mieux

----------

## colito

 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *spider312 wrote:*   

> ouais pas de TNG en amd64 
> 
> Sinon, ton problème est surement que vga=791 est la syntaxe pour vesafb, et que justyement tu utilises vesafb-tng
> 
> Lis ça : http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash
> ...

 

Ou sinon, tu fais le fénéant comme moi et tu mets la résolution et le rafraichissement en dur dans le noyau...

----------

## digimag

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

>  *spider312 wrote:*   ouais pas de TNG en amd64 
> 
> Sinon, ton problème est surement que vga=791 est la syntaxe pour vesafb, et que justyement tu utilises vesafb-tng
> 
> Lis ça : http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash
> ...

 C'est ce que m'a déjà été proposé et c'est ce que j'ai déjà essayé:

 *Sinarf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # cat .config |grep VESA
> 
> ...

 

----------

## digimag

Yoyo, je n'ai pas de partition /boot séparée. Le noyau est bien compilé et bien installé, il n'y a aucune erreur là dédans.

J'ai vraiment pas envie de rester en 640*480 vu que j'ai un écran LCD pour 1024*768. Et en basse résolution, l'affichage est terrible!  Sur la Slackware, tout marche parfaitement: une fois LILO a chargé le noyau, l'affichage est de 1024*768.

Alors je ne sais plus quoi faire  :Confused: 

C'est peut-être ma version du noyau qui est tout frais qui a un bug? Quelqu'un aurait-il la 2.6.11-gentoo-r9 ?

----------

## mic006fr

 *digimag wrote:*   

> Quelqu'un aurait-il la 2.6.11-gentoo-r9 ?

 

Marche impec sur mes 2 machines (CG GeForce 2MX et 4Ti).

Je me répète: t'as rien de brancher sur DVI ou sortie TV ?

----------

## Starch

que te dit un dmesg | grep -i vesa ?

EDIT: Au temps pour moi, il semblerait que ce fut déjà demaindé, mais je redemande ;p

----------

## digimag

 *Starch wrote:*   

> que te dit un dmesg | grep -i vesa ?
> 
> EDIT: Au temps pour moi, il semblerait que ce fut déjà demaindé, mais je redemande ;p

 Ah, je vais redémarrer pour voir  :Wink: 

----------

## digimag

Merci!

Effectivement, une erreur signalée:

```
# dmsg | grep -i vesa

vesafb: ATI Technologies Inc., MACH64GT, 01.00 (OEM: ATI MACH64)

vesafb: VBE version: 2.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:4785

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c4829, set palette = c00c48a1

vesafb: pmi: ports = d885 d81f d8b4 d8b8 d818 d814 d8c0 d8c3 d8c1 

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 0 Hz, hf = 0 kHz, clk = 0 MHz

vesafb: invalid resolution, width not specified
```

```
# dmsg | grep -i vga

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25
```

----------

## Starch

t'as essayé de forcer avec un 

```

video=mtrr,ywrap,vesafb:1024x768-32@85

```

par exemple ?

----------

## yoyo

Bizarre, moi j'ai cette ligne en plus : 

```
fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device
```

Est-ce que tu as un fichier "/dev/fb0" ??

Et à tout hasard, tu n'aurais pas cocher le module "ati mach64" dans ton menuconfig (grep -i atY /usr/src/linux/.config)??

----------

## digimag

Oui, c'est ce que j'essayais avant avec LILO et GRUB.

Mais je vais le refaire tout de suite, pour voir...

C'est étonnant, mais la résolution qui s'affiche sur le moniteur est 700*400 pixels depuis que j'ai choisis le paramètre 'scan' au démarrage de kernel. (voir le premier message du topic) <= de toute façon ça me convient toujours pas  :Sad: 

----------

## digimag

Yoyo, grep du .config affiche "is not set" pour "CONFIG_FB_ATY" et "CONFIG_FB_ATY2"  :Wink: 

Je vais voir si j'ai /dev/fb0 tout de suite (après le redémarrage car là je suis sous la Slack)

----------

## [vector]

J'ai aussi un problème de ce type, avec les mêmes paramètres de résolution, ça marche très bien avec radeonfb mais pas vesa-tng. Le plus bizarre, c'est que fbset (suis pas sur du nom), crois vraiement qu'on est en 1280x1024@85, alors que ce n'est pas le cas.

----------

## digimag

Vector, quel est la version de ton noyau (pour comparer à la mienne et à celle des autres)

Yoyo, je viens de voir ce que tu m'as dit:

```
# dir -al /dev/fb0*

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     4 May 25 15:19 fb0 -> fb/0

crw-------  1 root root 29, 1 May 21 14:43 fb0autodetect

crw-------  1 root root 29, 0 May 21 14:43 fb0current
```

J'ai aussi le dossier "/dev/fb" qui ne contient qu'un seul fichier nommé "0"...

Starch, j'ai ajouté la ligne suivante dans lilo.conf:

```
append="video=mtrr,ywrap,vesafb:1024x768-32@60"
```

J'ai évidement ré-exécuté lilo et le résultat était comme avant: la même résolution.

----------

## digimag

Mais dmesg | grep -i vesa est maintenant:

```
Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=Gentoo ro root=341 video=mtrr,ywrap,vesafb:1024*768-32@60

vesafb: ATI Technologies Inc., MACH64GT, 01.00 (OEM: ATI MACH64)

vesafb: VBE version: 2.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:4785

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c4829, set palette = c00c48a1

vesafb: pmi: ports = d885 d81f d8b4 d8b8 d818 d814 d8c0 d8c3 d8c1 

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 0 Hz, hf = 0 kHz, clk = 0 MHz

vesafb: invalid resolution, width not specified
```

Comme tu le vois, le paramètre était bien transmis au noyau.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## mic006fr

Comme toi, j'ai /dev/fb0 qui pointe sur /dev/fb/0

Je re répète : t'as qqch de brancher sur la sortie DVI / sortie TV ?

----------

## digimag

 *mic006fr wrote:*   

> Comme toi, j'ai /dev/fb0 qui pointe sur /dev/fb/0
> 
> Je re répète : t'as qqch de brancher sur la sortie DVI / sortie TV ?

 Non, l'écran est branché normalement sur la carte graphique. Et d'ailleurs je n'ai même pas de sortie TV.

----------

## marvin rouge

je rajoute mon grain de sel: sur ma machine (amd64, donc pas de -tng, juste vesafb) il a fallu que je mette

```
video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr vga=794
```

pour avoir une résolution correcte, sinon nada ... Essaie en remplaçant le 794 par ce qu'il te faut (791 ? ).

edit: tout ça pour dire qu'on peut mixer video=... avec vga=... et parfois c'est nécessaire.

----------

## mic006fr

Désolé d'avoir insisté, mais ca me faisait le même coup que toi: ca me détectait mal l'écran, avec 0 partout, et donc le frame buffer ne marchait pas.

Je laisse faire les "grands" alors  :Wink: 

----------

## digimag

Quand j'ajoute le paramètre vga, le kernel affiche son message d'erreur proposant de choisir un mode qu'il comprend...  :Crying or Very sad:  Dès que j'ajoute le paramètre vga, une erreur au boot du kernel est affichée (même en mélangeant avec video.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Starch

 *digimag wrote:*   

> Quand j'ajoute le paramètre vga, le kernel affiche son message d'erreur proposant de choisir un mode qu'il comprend...  Dès que j'ajoute le paramètre vga, une erreur au boot du kernel est affichée (même en mélangeant avec video. 

 

et avec vga=0x317 ?

----------

## digimag

 *Starch wrote:*   

>  *digimag wrote:*   Quand j'ajoute le paramètre vga, le kernel affiche son message d'erreur proposant de choisir un mode qu'il comprend...  Dès que j'ajoute le paramètre vga, une erreur au boot du kernel est affichée (même en mélangeant avec video.  
> 
> et avec vga=0x317 ?

 J'ai déjà essayé, mais c'est LILO qui affiche une erreur lorsque j'essaye de le réinstaller avec /sbin/lilo.

----------

## digimag

Heu me revoilà un peu plus content!

Je viens de choisir vesafb à la place de vesafb-tng, j'ai recompilé le noyau et... C'est bon! J'ai Mes 1024*768 pixels!

Avec seulement le pramaètre vga=791 dans la configuration de LILO.

Alors les programmeurs, qu'avez-vous foutu avec vesafb-tng, réputé d'être "de nouvelle génération"? C'est maintenant incompatible avec mon ordinateur ou quoi???

----------

## digimag

Sinon, une question: quelle est la différence entre vesafb et vesafb-tng? (à part "la dernière génération")

----------

## yoyo

Au moins la possibilité de spécifier la fréquence de rafraichissement.

----------

## digimag

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Au moins la possibilité de spécifier la fréquence de rafraichissement.

 Ok. Merci  :Wink:  Cela ne me concerne pas, je suis sur un LCD  :Razz: 

----------

## Ey

 *digimag wrote:*   

> Mais dmesg | grep -i vesa est maintenant:
> 
> ```
> Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=Gentoo ro root=341 video=mtrr,ywrap,vesafb:1024*768-32@60
> ```
> ...

 

C'est 1024x768 et non *.

----------

## Enlight

 *digimag wrote:*   

>  *yoyo wrote:*   Au moins la possibilité de spécifier la fréquence de rafraichissement. Ok. Merci  Cela ne me concerne pas, je suis sur un LCD 

 

que nenni!

----------

## digimag

 *Ey wrote:*   

>  *digimag wrote:*   Mais dmesg | grep -i vesa est maintenant:
> 
> ```
> Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=Gentoo ro root=341 video=mtrr,ywrap,vesafb:1024*768-32@60
> ```
> ...

 Ah c'est donc de là que ça vient! Ey, tu est attentif! je ne même pas remarqué! Ca ressemble quand même... Toutes mes excuses, je vais tester vesafb-tng tout de suite!  :Laughing: 

----------

## Starch

 *Ey wrote:*   

> C'est 1024x768 et non *.

 

pinaise...

----------

## Ey

 *digimag wrote:*   

> Ah c'est donc de là que ça vient! Ey, tu est attentif! je ne même pas remarqué! Ca ressemble quand même... Toutes mes excuses, je vais tester vesafb-tng tout de suite! 

 

C'est surtout grace à ma fonte... parce que le * il n'est pas centré il est en hauteur par rapport au reste et ça ressortait vraiment bien pas moyen de confondre avec un x.

----------

## spider312

bah la mienne aussi, mais j'avais quand même pas remarqué  :Razz:  Chapeau bas

Enfin voila pourquoi je ne recopie jamais rien, même quand il ya 3 lettres, je copie/colle, comme ça au moins, pas d'erreurs

----------

## digimag

Bon finalement, chapeau, Ey  :Wink: 

Le problème venait de cette miniscule erreur que j'ai commis. L'erreur étant minuscule, les consequences en sont importants. Et plus l'erreur est petite, plus on me de temps à la repérer.

Et deuxième chose: sous Windows, quand un écran bleu s'affiche, on comprend que Windows s'est trompé. Sous Linux, s'il y a un problème, c'est toujours l'administrateur qui en est coupable, pas Linux. Il y a des rares exceptions, je ne les ai jamais rencontrés.

----------

## [vector]

Suivant ce thread, j'ai essayé avec vesa-fb au lieu de -tng.

dmesg donne bien ça, mais la résolution n'est pas bonne :

```

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xf0000000, mapped to 0xf8880000, using 7680k, total 1310

72k

vesafb: mode is 1280x1024x24, linelength=3840, pages=33

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:5768

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:8:8:8, shift=0:16:8:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x64

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

```

----------

## digimag

 *[vector] wrote:*   

> Suivant ce thread, j'ai essayé avec vesa-fb au lieu de -tng.
> 
> dmesg donne bien ça, mais la résolution n'est pas bonne :
> 
> ```
> ...

 Vector,

Mon problème ne venait pas de vesafb-tng, mais de moi-même car j'ai mis partout "*" à la place de "x".

----------

## digimag

Donc tu peux recompiler le noyau avec vesafb-tng, en définissant les bon paramètres, exemple: 1280x1024-32@75 (résolution-couleurs-fréquence). Ensuite enleve les paramètres vga et video de ton fichier de configuration de bootloader (/etc/lilo.conf ou /boot/grub/grub.conf). Après avoir réinstallé le Boot Loader, redémarre ta machine.

J'ésapire que ça marchera. Sinon, écris encore une fois ce que donne ton dmesg | grep -i vesa. Puis sache que si tu as un écran LCD, la fréquence de 60 Hz suffit, car ça n'a aucun effet sur les LCD en réalité. Et aussi, quelqu'un a répondu sur ce topic qu'il avait des pareils problèmes avec un écran branché sur sa sortie TV. Donc explique nous un peu plus  :Wink: 

Sinon, je remercie tous ceux qui m'ont aidé. Gentoo progresse chez moi  :Cool: 

----------

## [vector]

En fait, j'ai radeonfb qui marche très bien avec ça :

```

kernel /kernel-2.6.10-r6 root=/dev/sda3 video=radeonfb:ywrap,mtrr,1280x1024-32@75 splash=silent,theme:emergence

```

Mais avec vesa-tng, ça ne marche plus :

```

kernel /kernel-2.6.10-r6-2 root=/dev/sda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1280x1024-32@75 splash=silent,theme:emergence

```

Que je mette où pas video=, ne change rien, sachant que j'ai défini la résolution dans le noyau.

J'ai une ATI 9800Pro, avec un CRT tout ce qu'il y a de normal.

----------

## digimag

Bah je ne sais pas, je ne suis pas assez compétant. Tout ce que je peux faire pour toit c'est d"enlver le "Résolu" afin de signaler que le problème perciste chez toi.

Et pourquoi pas utiliser radeonfb, comme tu l'as dit?

----------

## [vector]

Radeonfb n'est pas compatible avec les drivers proprios ATI, ça crashe le système (irrécupérable, même avec Magic Key) à la fermeture d'X.

Si je ne trouve pas, je me contentrai des drivers de Xorg.

(Merci pour le résolu)

----------

